# Cytomel, Labs, and Questions



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I've been on Cytomel 5mcg for a little over a month now (along with Synthroid 125 mcgs) and here have been the results -- I started here:

*TSH - 3.14* (0.450 - 4.500)

*FT4 - 1.63* (0.82 - 1.77)

*FT3 - 3.3* (2.0 - 4.4)

After new labs, I'm here (*but I had already taken my meds, and the labs were done at around 4pm):

*TSH - 1.36 *0.40-4.50 mIU/L

*FT4 - 1.5 *0.8-1.8 ng/dL

*FT3 - 3.3 *2.3-4.2 pg/mL

Does it make a difference that I had taken my meds for the second draw? Also, why would my FT4 go down? My TSH is much better, but the T3 didn't budge. I'm confused. What should the next step be? I've also gained 8 pounds, and I have horrible headaches.

Thanks!

Hypoman


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When you take med's before a lab draw I feel there is a definite interaction to skew results.

Your situation is puzzling - can I ask when and how you take your levothyroxine? It looks as if you are not taking anything based on your most recent labs.

Levothyroxine should be taken with a full glass of water, 1 hour before food, 4 hours away from iron or calcium.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the response Lovlkn. I take my levothyroxine as soon as I wake up, with a full glass, an hour before I eat -- just like you said. That's why I'm so confused. I think I need to re-check my labs in the AM before I take my meds. Even still, something seems off.

My hemoglobin and hematocrit were also high this last blood draw. I hate trying to explain how I feel to doctors, because it's hard to give specifics -- I just know that something is off. I don't feel well, and my numbers after years of treatment just aren't great still.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Hypoman


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

What time do you take your Cytomel and Synthroid?

Your doc should be raising your Cytomel by 2.5 mcgs., have you lab again in a month FREE T3 only. When taking exogenous T3, FT4 is naturally lower and as a matter of fact, as your doc raises your Cytomel, he/she should be backing you down a little bit on the Synthroid. The treatment protocol is 4 (T4) to 1 (T3) ratio.

Also, read the above. I find it best to take my Armour after I have my blood draw.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Andros. I'll have labs re-done and not take my meds this time.

So when taking exogenous T3, is TSH no longer accurate or helpful? Do you dose solely off of FT3?

Sorry, new to Cytomel.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry to bump my own thread, but I'm really curious about the above. Is my T3 still too low?

Thanks.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Just so I'm clear, you took your Cytomel before you did labs, right? That probably artificially raised your FT3, which is just at the mid-point of the range. It would probably be helpful to do labs again but don't take your meds until after.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Jenny. Had my labs re-done -- just waiting for the results.

I can't tell if I feel better with or without Cytomel, and the doctor doesn't even seem to know much about it. I feel pretty lost with this whole process.


----------

